# Skyrim: Stuttering and FPS drop in Cities (VRAM?)



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

I previously had a Radeon HD 6670 2GB VRAM that I ran with Skyrim. It couldn't handle shadows or particles really well, so I usually had both turned off. I did have the High Resolution DLC Pack, and I could use 4k Armors and such without a noticeable loss of FPS quality. HD Terrain and other stuff beyond the Bethesda version I didn't really try because I assumed my card couldn't handle it. But I could get around 25 FPS outdoors, and up to 45 FPS inside cities.

I now have a Radeon HD 7770 installed. It handles everything my old card couldn't. I can run through the forests with 55-60 FPS, shadows set at High to Ultra and have no issues. I even used the console to bring up 20 bandits at once to fight and I only dropped about 5-10 FPS. But it seems that it fails in every way my previous card did well, and the only thing the previous card had better was 2GB of VRAM instead of 1GB that this card has. The problem is when I get near villages, especially near cities and inside cities, where I get a lot of stuttering and frame rates varying from 10 to 60 FPS. I do not have the High Resolution Pack installed. In fact, I have tried the exact same mods as I used with my 6670 and the problem is the same.

Whiterun seems to be my biggest problem, so that's where I've done most of my testing. It stutters a bit when coming into the area but only annoying micro-stutters, and it seems to happen when it loads the area where the companions fight that giant, and then when I get to the area with the stables. Inside the city is when it's at its worst. Frames drop considerably when it first loads, and then when heading to the market area, and then up on the second district: Around the tree, near Jorrvaskar, and the west side of the second tier. 

Here are some things I have noticed that seem weird to me:

*My card reads as "AMD Radeon R7 200 Series" instead of Radeon HD 7770. I assume they are the same because I didn't notice a 7770 in the list of drivers on AMD site.

*Loading screen FPS is around 30. When a location loads up, it will start between 10-30FPS and rise from there.

*Mods that change the inside or outside of cities, but that use vanilla assets, drastically drop my FPS. I have the same result with JK's Whiterun and Dawn of Whiterun.


Just to verify: All drivers are up to date, and my AMD driver is using the latest beta version with which I've had no problems and hasn't functioned differently than the non-beta version. I have been playing Skyrim a long time with my previous card so I'm very familiar with modding, all mods are downloaded and installed with Nexus Mod Manager, and sorted by LOOT, and I know how to use TESVEdit correctly to clean mods (that are reported by LOOT). My Skyrim is patched to the latest version, and I also use the Unofficial Skyrim patches. My Skyrim runs the latest version of SKSE, and everything's located in the SteamApps folder. I run Ccleaner several times a week, both to fix registry errors (which I always create a backup of), and the use of the Cleaner itself with its default settings. I also run defraggler about once every two months (and did so just last night).


Here is everything I've done and tried:

*Ran Skyrim without any Mods, the difference is negligible.

*Used Hialgo Boost, which is intended to dynamically boost VRAM by dropping the quality of graphics when frames go beneath a set number. My game functioned better without it than with it.

*Used ENboost, without graphic modifications and only the speedhack features. It dropped my frames about 30% everywhere and didn't seem to help in any way. I tried tinkering with all different settings and nothing changed.

*Tried about every combination of features in AMD Catalyst Control Center.

*Turned off Full Screen and used OneTweak to run a full borderless window, and it didn't make a difference.

*Used performance mods like "Low Res Particles and Flora" (all the features even with no smoke), Vanilla Reduced Textures (256 Legendary v22L), Remove Underwater Grass, Skyrim Performance PLUS, and Skyrim Project Optimization Full Version

*I've used many different INI suggestions, and have tried the CFG Maker from DonotArgue.com but I mostly edit INI with a program called Skyrim Configurator. I have also used the Skyrim default HIGH settings which they recommend. I can't really say what all I have tried because I have tried just about every INI combination of features that are on there.

*Disabled all non-essential processes in Task Manager.

*I've tried changing distances of trees, shadows, "block distance" to be further away or closer with no discernible difference.

*I've tested FPS with Fraps, which is how I know the frame rates, and I've also used Skyrim Performance Monitor. The best I can gather from that is that I get the stuttering and FPS drops when VRAM usage gets above 1,005MB...but I don't really know enough about hardware to know for sure.

*I've used the "Optimizer Textures" program on the Maximum profile along with the BSA features to Optimize everything below 2048 except for weapons, armors, and custom models (Better Males, UNP Configuration Package, Beards - Normal Resolution, Eyebrows - High Resolution, ApachiiSkyhair (and addons), and retextures for Apachiihair and regular hair. I later used Skyrim Mods Complex Optimizer for everything that it does. No difference. I am probably going to try running Optimizer Textures again with everything I didn't use it on.

Here are my specs (via Speccy):

Summary

```
Operating System
	Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
	AMD Phenom II X4 955	44 °C
	Deneb 45nm Technology
RAM
	4.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 669MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
	ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4N68T-M-V2 (AM3)	27 °C
Graphics
	IPS224 ([email protected])
	1024MB ATI AMD Radeon R7 200 Series (Sapphire/PCPartner)	31 °C
Storage
	931GB Hitachi HDS721010CLA SCSI Disk Device (SATA)	30 °C
Optical Drives
	ATAPI iHAS124 B SCSI CdRom Device
Audio
	AMD High Definition Audio Device
```
CPU:

```
CPU
		AMD Phenom II X4 955
			Cores	4
			Threads	4
			Name	AMD Phenom II X4 955
			Code Name	Deneb
			Package	Socket AM3 (938)
			Technology	45nm
			Specification	AMD Phenom II X4 955 Processor
			Family	F
			Extended Family	10
			Model	4
			Extended Model	4
			Stepping	3
			Revision	RB-C3
			Instructions	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A, AMD 64, NX, VMX
			Virtualization	Supported, Enabled
			Hyperthreading	Not supported
			Fan Speed	1409 RPM
			Bus Speed	200.9 MHz
			Rated Bus Speed	1004.4 MHz
			Stock Core Speed	3200 MHz
			Stock Bus Speed	200 MHz
			Average Temperature	44 °C
				Caches
					L1 Data Cache Size	4 x 64 KBytes
					L1 Instructions Cache Size	4 x 64 KBytes
					L2 Unified Cache Size	4 x 512 KBytes
					L3 Unified Cache Size	6144 KBytes
				Cores
						Core Speed	Multiplier	Bus Speed	Rated Bus Speed	Temperature	Threads
					Core 0	3214.1 MHz	x 16.0	200.9 MHz	1004.4 MHz	44 °C	APIC ID: 0
					Core 1	3214.1 MHz	x 16.0	200.9 MHz	1004.4 MHz	44 °C	APIC ID: 1
					Core 2	3214.1 MHz	x 16.0	200.9 MHz	1004.4 MHz	44 °C	APIC ID: 2
					Core 3	3214.1 MHz	x 16.0	200.9 MHz	1004.4 MHz	44 °C	APIC ID: 3
```
RAM

```
RAM
		Memory slots
			Total memory slots	2
			Used memory slots	2
			Free memory slots	0
		Memory
			Type	DDR3
			Size	4096 MBytes
			Channels #	Dual
			DRAM Frequency	669.6 MHz
			CAS# Latency (CL)	9 clocks
			RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)	9 clocks
			RAS# Precharge (tRP)	9 clocks
			Cycle Time (tRAS)	24 clocks
			Bank Cycle Time (tRC)	33 clocks
			Command Rate (CR)	1T
		Physical Memory
			Memory Usage	56 %
			Total Physical	4.00 GB
			Available Physical	1.75 GB
			Total Virtual	8.00 GB
			Available Virtual	5.12 GB
		SPD
			Number Of SPD Modules	2
				Slot #1
				Slot #2
```
Motherboard

```
Motherboard
	Manufacturer	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
	Model	M4N68T-M-V2 (AM3)
	Chipset Vendor	NVIDIA
	Chipset Model	GeForce 7025
	Chipset Revision	A3
	Southbridge Vendor	NVIDIA
	Southbridge Model	nForce 630a
	Southbridge Revision	A2
	System Temperature	26 °C
		BIOS
			Brand	American Megatrends Inc.
			Version	1001
			Date	12/21/2011
		Voltage
			+12V	12.364 V
			+5V	5.081 V
			CPU CORE	1.368 V
			VIN3	1.680 V
			VIN4	2.700 V
			+3.3V	3.357 V
			VIN7	2.496 V
			VIN8	1.692 V
		PCI Data
				Slot PCI-E
					Slot Type	PCI-E
					Slot Usage	In Use
					Data lanes	x16
					Slot Designation	PCIEX16
					Characteristics	3.3V, Shared
					Slot Number	0
				Slot PCI-E
					Slot Type	PCI-E
					Slot Usage	Available
					Data lanes	x1
					Slot Designation	PCIEX1
					Characteristics	3.3V, Shared, PME
					Slot Number	1
				Slot PCI
					Slot Type	PCI
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	32 bit
					Slot Designation	PCI1
					Characteristics	3.3V, Shared, PME
					Slot Number	2
				Slot PCI
					Slot Type	PCI
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	32 bit
					Slot Designation	PCI2
					Characteristics	3.3V, Shared, PME
					Slot Number	3
```
Graphics

```
Graphics
		Monitor
			Name	IPS224 on AMD Radeon R7 200 Series
			Current Resolution	1920x1080 pixels
			Work Resolution	1920x1046 pixels
			State	Enabled, Primary, Output devices support
			Monitor Width	1920
			Monitor Height	1080
			Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
			Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
			Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
		ATI AMD Radeon R7 200 Series
			Manufacturer	ATI
			Model	AMD Radeon R7 200 Series
			Device ID	1002-683D
			Subvendor	Sapphire/PCPartner (174B)
			Current Performance Level	Level 0
			Voltage	0.825 V
			GPU Clock	1000.0 MHz
			Temperature	30 °C
			Core Voltage	0.825 V
			Bios Core Clock	300.00
			Bios Mem Clock	149.00
			Driver version	14.200.1004.0
			BIOS Version	113-21400XTHE-001
			Memory Type	GDDR5
			Memory	1024 MB
			Bandwidth	72.0 GB/s
				Count of performance levels : 2
						Level 1
							GPU Clock	300 MHz
							Memory Clock	150 MHz
						Level 2
							GPU Clock	1000 MHz
							Memory Clock	1125 MHz
```
Skyrim Mods Currently Used

```
Skyrim.esm

CRC: C665FD56


Update.esm

CRC: 1FDAB215

Delev, Relev


Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp

CRC: 99DF914C

Version: 2.0.6

Delev, Names, Relev, Stats


Dawnguard.esm

CRC: 7A481404

Delev, Relev


Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp

CRC: 4A0B0E35

Version: 2.0.6

Delev, Names, Stats


HearthFires.esm

CRC: F4DDC851


Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp

CRC: 902A972A

Version: 2.0.6

Names


Dragonborn.esm

CRC: A46CA360


Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp

CRC: C4C4478C

Version: 2.0.6

Delev, Names, Stats


Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm

CRC: FE33A011


XFLMain.esm

CRC: DFF50E3B
•Note: For safe mod uninstall see special uninstallation instructions on mod page.


WinterholdDestruction.esm

CRC: 3E83CFC0


ApachiiHair.esm

CRC: 783F7167

Version: 1.4


ApachiiHairFemales.esm

CRC: 19C7CD80

Version: 1.3


RSkyrimChildren.esm

CRC: 8405286F


ApachiiHairMales.esm

CRC: 60EC6077

Version: 1.2


VanillaReducedTextures.esp

CRC: 7DFD8CF8


SkyUI.esp

CRC: 9330CAF7

Version: 4.1


AutoPV.esp

CRC: 35E535D1


Beards.esp

CRC: 85B4CEFA

Version: 28363


Auto Unequip Ammo.esp

CRC: 4B399546


lagriesebonywarlordarmorset.esp

CRC: 7C19799A


RaceMenuOverlays.esp

CRC: 7C24FBC4


RaceMenu.esp

CRC: 2765B7D0


Extended UI.esp

CRC: 9A1736F7

Version: 1.0.2a


Convenient Horses.esp

CRC: A2C92D5C

Version: 14950
•Note: Do not clean. "Dirty" edits are intentional and required for the mod to function.


ModestyChainmailAndUndergarments.esp

CRC: C79E6BEE


Henrys Ring of Light.esp

CRC: 17DAB8EC


Imperial Shield Replacer.esp

CRC: C4FA00BC


Improved Dragon Shouts - Dawnguard.esp

CRC: 3FDF44A0


imperialshield.esp

CRC: FAE83EC7


ISD_DragonspearCraft.esp

CRC: 4FD3CD84


Loner's Armor.esp

CRC: CB233FF7


dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Reduced.esp

CRC: AFCAAEAB
•Note: Ragdolls will conflict with other mods that change the skeleton.nif. Check  Custom Skeleton Replacers for compatibly with other skeleton.nif.


Brows.esp

CRC: 767A76B7

Version: 30411


1HHrothmund's Axe.esp

CRC: 6736889D


LrsamwaysExpandedSkyrimWeaponry.esp

CRC: 5A165AC0


mintylightningmod.esp

CRC: 83F77041


NB-Scars.esp

CRC: 8A54FBB8


JetheadArmors.esp

CRC: AD68461B


NoxWCC.esp

CRC: 32A92EFC


NPC_Overhaul_V_1_.esp

CRC: E275888D


CMWoodenBows.esp

CRC: 81681452


Andragorn_Replace_Imperial_Sword.esp

CRC: 81681452


Improved Dragonrend Shout.esp

CRC: 9D9E97BF


Omegared99-GalleryOfArmor.esp

CRC: 62412829


Blindfolds_of_Skyrim.esp

CRC: FE0FA5D6


Skill Config.esp

CRC: 1F783358


DreamBurrowsRegalHuntsmanArmor.esp

CRC: AC7E9F32


RaceMenuPlugin.esp

CRC: 8A8A009F
•Note: RaceMenuPlugin is optional and provides support to alter Height, Breast, Glute and Biceps. If you experience issues with it, disable RaceMenuPlugin.esp and inform the author.


RSChildren - Complete.esp

CRC: 23B038FE


RSChildren_PatchUSKP.esp

CRC: 509B3972


Samurai Bamboo Arrows Gravity Effect.esp

CRC: 35C18F35


Shadows - Dawnguard.esp

CRC: 86683E1C


NPC Knockout Overhaul.esp

CRC: 34ED94DF


skyforgedWeapons.esp

CRC: 241CFA8F


DSAMG - Miraak Music Fixes.esp

CRC: 72A1B93F


Rise of the Legend - Ysgramor.esp

CRC: DD328A8E


SkyTweak.esp

CRC: A42519F9


SpringtimeForSkyrim.esp

CRC: E249B484


Shadows - Skyrim.esp

CRC: 328761C4


AntiSpells.esp

CRC: 13C532DD


3DNPC.esp

CRC: 47E0D3CA

Version: 3.06.9


Unique Uniques.esp

CRC: 286918DB

Version: 1.7

Graphics


Improved Dragon Shouts.esp

CRC: B4503AC0


Improved Dragon Shouts - Dragonborn.esp

CRC: 152A17E2


RealisticWaterTwo.esp

CRC: A505BEA9

Version: 1.11


ExpandedWinterholdRuins.esp

CRC: 395F31E4


Immersive Sounds - Compendium.esp

CRC: B3E8C2E9


dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp

CRC: 7AFD4E3E


dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp

CRC: 86356D43


ISCompendium Enhanced Blood Patch.esp

CRC: C7879A1B


Civil War Overhaul.esp

CRC: 1C4B702C


RealisticWaterTwo - Legendary.esp

CRC: A0056AE4


SkyrimSDR DG DB.esp

CRC: 9C32EAB1


GrassOnSteroids_NaturalEdition_Vanilla.esp

CRC: F105239A


NoAdaptationDefault.esp

CRC: 43ECF0EC


Shadows - Weather Tweaks.esp

CRC: 4BC122FD


MoreRainHeavyandDarker.esp

CRC: B4EFAC55


Run For Your Lives.esp

CRC: B7BAFE68

Version: 2.0.3


StormLord.esp

CRC: CCBFC7A5


The Eyes Of Beauty - Elves Edition.esp

CRC: AFF2DA5E


TheEyesOfBeauty.esp

CRC: FC447339

Version: 9


NonEssentialChildren.esp

CRC: BAE841DB

[object Object]


RSChildren_PatchNEC.esp

CRC: EC1285D6

Version: 1.1.0


Epic Music Overhaul.esp

CRC: B70BB875


BecomeKingofSkyrim.esp

CRC: 7F44AB5C


QuickStart3_NoHelmet.esp

CRC: 8951D3F6
•Note: Use only one QuickStart3_*.esp.


Immersive Patrols II.esp

CRC: 9A64E3F9


DragonCombatOverhaulDragonborn.esp

CRC: 143CDB7


The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp

CRC: 3F40CC78

Version: 1.8


AndySwords.esp

CRC: 6BD389A9


private_nokillblur_test.esp

CRC: 7796719D


Inquisitor Set.esp

CRC: 13BCD003


Contractor Armor.esp

CRC: F51DC0DD


Evil MasterMind Armor.esp

CRC: 267E7FAB


ISD_Dragonspear.esp

CRC: 5DCADE0C


JoOPraetorian.esp

CRC: 36D052BD


USKP_NPCoverhaul_Patch.esp

CRC: CB55A2EA


relicsofthereach.esp

CRC: 8E948D80


VelvetRobesandCloaks.esp

CRC: AAB9D419


When Vampires Attack.esp

CRC: 8C43D3E8

Version: 2.0.3


XFLDialogue.esp

CRC: 156E0D2A


XFLPlugins.esp

CRC: F979117B


Open Cities Skyrim.esp

CRC: 7573F07E

Version: 1.0.9


3DNPC+OCS.esp

CRC: 4581AB3C

Version: 1.02


OCS + Hearthfire Patch.esp

CRC: 23F5B6DF

Version: 1.0.3
```
Skyrim.ini

```
[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
uExterior Cell Buffer=36
bBorderRegionsEnabled=0
bBackgroundLoadVMData=1
bUseHardDriveCache=1
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
uGridsToLoad=5
[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1
fSunUpdateThreshold=1
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0
uiAudioHWThread=1
[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
iMinGrassSize=100
[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
[Animation]
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
[Havok]
iNumThreads=4
[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Pathfinding]
bBackgroundNavMeshUpdate=1
bBackgroundPathing=1
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=0
bReflectLODLand=0
bReflectSky=0
bReflectLODTrees=0
sIntroSequence=
```
SkyrimPrefs.ini

```
[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
bBackgroundLoadVMData=1
bMultiThreadMovement=1
bUseHardDriveCache=1
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
uExteriorCellBuffer=36
[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
bUseThreadedBlood=1
bUseThreadedTextures=0
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
bUseThreadedLOD=1
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=0
iRadialBlurLevel=0
bDoRadialBlur=0
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000
fShadowDistance=8000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=0
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=0.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=0.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=1e+007
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000
fShadowLODStartFade=200
fLightLODStartFade=3500
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=0
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=0
bDrawLandShadows=0
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
sD3DDevice="AMD Radeon R7 200 Series"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=2048
fShadowBiasScale=1
iShadowMaskQuarter=0
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=3
bShadowsOnGrass=0
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
iMinGrassSize=100
fGrassStartFadeDistance=50000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=0
bSaveOnWait=0
bSaveOnRest=0
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Havok]
iNumThreads=4
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[Pathfinding]
bBackgroundNavmeshUpdate=1
bBackgroundPathing=1
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=1090724018
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=1090725400
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=1090724022
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=3954
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
bEnableTreeAnimations=0
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=250
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=50
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Animation]
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=0
bUseWaterDepth=1
```
Other details: My computer was custom built by CyberPower, it is at least 3 years old. I am not overclocking anything. I have a 650W PSU.

Please help me out, and let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the full make and model number of your PSU?

Inside the BIOS what are the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE voltages?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

one of the main problems in skyrim is that its actually locked at 60 fps (this is present in most bethesda games) this can cause stuttering and pauses in the game. It is also depends on what sort of monitor you are using too, aparently.

From my own experience it seems to happen more with AMD/ATi cards and CPUs than it does with NVIDIA and Intel. There is a way it fix it You can turn Vsync off in your graphics card control panel or yweak the .ini file Steam Community :: Guide :: TES Skyrim: Increase your FPS/Performance efficiently.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm currently running Optimizer Textures on everything to see if that helps any. I'm thinking that it could be my VRAM because it does get over 1000MB according to Skyrim Performance Monitor.



greenbrucelee said:


> one of the main problems in skyrim is that its actually locked at 60 fps (this is present in most bethesda games) this can cause stuttering and pauses in the game. It is also depends on what sort of monitor you are using too, aparently.
> 
> From my own experience it seems to happen more with AMD/ATi cards and CPUs than it does with NVIDIA and Intel. There is a way it fix it You can turn Vsync off in your graphics card control panel or yweak the .ini file Steam Community :: Guide :: TES Skyrim: Increase your FPS/Performance efficiently.


Could you clarify that because I have gotten over 60FPS with Vsync/iPresentInterval off and I know others have had that too. I think 60 is my monitor refresh rate. I have usually had Vsync on, or iPresentInterval turned on, so I will try it without it. I'm also not sure what effect the CCC settings have on the game, like Tesselation Mode (I have no idea what that is). I don't know if it's better to use CCC settings or let applications override them and use game settings. 

What exactly does VRAM handle in games? I'm guessing it is texture rendering, but I am not sure.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

VRAM is the ram the graphics card has that handles the framrate buffer between texturing and colour etc.

All bethesda games have a lock at 60 fps for some strange reason. When you are actually getting less than 60 fps the game is trying to make it run at 60 fps so this where you get your stutter. If you play on a monitor that can go over 60 fps then you might get screen tearing.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay so I am still having problems despite optimizing all graphics as much as I can which has dropped VRAM down a bit. Skyrim Performance Monitor sees my GPU maxing out a lot, even when I use HialgoBoost. My GPU is connected to the PSU through a PCI-E cable.

My PSU is Seasonic SS-620GB Bronze

Bios reads:

```
CPU Temperature: 46
MB Temperature: 27

CPU Fan Speed: 1371RPM
Chassis Fan Speed: 1090RPM

VCORE Voltage: 1.356V
3.3V Voltage: 3.357V
5V Voltage: 4.997V
12V Voltage: 11.930V

CPU Q-Fan Function: Enabled
CPU Fan Speed Low Limit: 200RPM
CPU Q-Fan Mode: Turbo
```
The stuff in the other options seems to be set to auto. Is my GPU defective?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I doubt it.

Like I said AMD and Ati seem to have more issues on skyrim than Nvidia and Intel but you could find a fix by reinstalling the game or verify your cache in steam.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> Like I said AMD and Ati seem to have more issues on skyrim than Nvidia and Intel but you could find a fix by reinstalling the game or verify your cache in steam.


I verified the cache and it said I was missing a few files that it fixed, but it didn't make a difference. They were probably just redundant files that the Ordenar Optimizer Textures threw out.

I'd like to figure out if it's my GPU or not, because I only have a one-month refund policy. I have been strongly considering returning it and wondering if I should find an upgrade with more VRAM. :sad:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

does it happen on any other game?


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> does it happen on any other game?


I haven't played any other game with it, so I tried it on Sims 3. There was one instant of excessive frame drop and some stuttering, nothing like Skyrim, but Sims 3 is also known for causing graphical issues. I tried it on Bioshock Infinite and ran it on "Very High" settings and it ran as smooth as butter without any problems. I also ran Divinity Original Sin with it and had no issues but I don't think that is as graphically demanding, which is probably the same as the rest of the games I have. Is there another way to test my GPU?

Would capping my framerate lower than 60FPS make a difference?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you could try capping it but sometimes its down to how a game is coded it just doesn't get along with certain hardware.


----------

